# Katakuri vs Marco



## Ruse (Oct 5, 2017)

Battle of the first mates, who wins?


----------



## Nekochako (Oct 5, 2017)

Marco extreme diff.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 5, 2017)

Marco high difficulty.

I don't think Katakuri has attacks strong even on the level of YnK that Marco casually regenerated from.


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Oct 5, 2017)

Marco around high(high) diff.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 5, 2017)

Marco has more striking ability, much better mobility and regenerative abilities that can take on admiral-level characters quite casually. High-diff win because of Katakuri's CoO and physical ability to keep up with Marco


----------



## Gohara (Oct 5, 2017)

It can go either way in my opinion.

Physical Strength- Marco might show more later in the series that might change my mind but so far Marco's best physical strength feat is overpowering an Admiral, which is very impressive, but something that Gear 3rd Luffy can do as well and Lord Katakuri can produce superior physical strength than Gear 3rd Luffy.  So for now I give Lord Katakuri an edge in that aspect.

Defense- Marco has an edge here due to his Devil Fruit Abilities.

Combat Ability- There isn't enough clear evidence one way or another so for now I'll give it a tie.

Speed- Both are very fast.  There isn't enough clear evidence one way or another.  Although I suppose Lord Katakuri outpacing Luffy is a superior feat to any speed feats that Marco has so far.  Unless I'm misremembering something.

Haki- So for Lord Katakuri's is more impressive but Marco might show more later in the series that might change my mind.

Devil Fruit Abilities- It would be easy to say Marco's just because you would think that his Devil Fruit Abilities are more impressive than any food based Devil Fruit Abilities.  Although don't get me wrong, I still give Marco an edge in that aspect, but Lord Katakuri's Devil Fruit Abilities are very powerful in their own right.


----------



## Bacchus8699 (Oct 5, 2017)

Probably Marco.


----------



## trance (Oct 6, 2017)

Marco after a pretty good fight


----------



## Ultimate Ningen (Oct 6, 2017)

Marco destroys him


----------



## Sumu (Oct 6, 2017)

Going with Marco for now, High diff. 

Still need to see more from Katakuri.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 6, 2017)

Marco high-extreme diff. better mobility, better regeneration, and I think he has more to offer than Kata.


----------



## savior2005 (Oct 6, 2017)

marco extreme diff.


----------



## Dunno (Oct 6, 2017)

Could go either way.


----------



## Shrike (Oct 6, 2017)

They both have to show a lot more. Neither of them have nearly gone all out, but Marco was fighting more fiercely, so I guess he showed more.

Logically, I'd go with Marco winning high diff, but I dunno. Might be extreme diff, and Kata could prove to have some wicked abilities.
So far, I'd definitely go with Marco. The guy can regenerate, and has some impressive fighting feats.


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 28, 2017)

Marco wins mid-high diff, I have a feeling WB's crew is one cut above other Yonkou.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 28, 2017)

Marco extreme difficulty...this is going to last some days. Marco has healing but Katakuri has DF intangibility. Neither has the offensive power to immediately overwhelm the others defense and durability. I'm giving it to Marco based on Katakuris inability to actually land a powerful blow on Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai (Oct 28, 2017)

Marco high diffs. He was singled out by the Gorosei and stated alongside the Yonko (as someone to stop Teach).


----------



## DA hawk (Oct 29, 2017)

Nigh equal.

If I had to pick one, I'd go for marco

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Stark (Oct 29, 2017)

Marco, high diff.  
Speed- Marco
Strength- Marco
CoA- Marco
CoO- Katakuri
DF- Marco

Kaktakuri's CoO won't help him against someone who was casually tagging Kizaru though. And if base Luffy can make him draw blood with a kick, Marco's kicks are going to fuck him up.  Marco's raw strength is above G4 Luffy.


----------



## Tenma (Oct 29, 2017)

Marco with abit more difficulty than Luffy will have


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 30, 2017)

If Katakuri deals with G4-level attacks casually and easily outlasts it, Marco probably wins after a good fight. If Katakuri struggles with G4 or gets beaten by it, then Marco takes it with mid-high difficulty. Marco has G4-level physical ability, stronger Haki than Luffy and regenerative abilities.

Other than Mihawk and Marco, we might not see another first mate that's truly exceptional in fighting ability.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 30, 2017)

King Itachi said:


> If Katakuri deals with G4-level attacks casually and easily outlasts it, Marco probably wins after a good fight. If Katakuri struggles with G4 or gets beaten by it, then Marco takes it with mid-high difficulty. Marco has G4-level physical ability, stronger Haki than Luffy and regenerative abilities.
> 
> Other than Mihawk and Marco, we might not see another first mate that's truly exceptional in fighting ability.



Mihawk a first mate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Oct 30, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Mihawk a first mate



It should logically be the case. If we go by a parallel of the numbers in Red Hair Pirates/Blackbeard Pirates, there's someone missing in the crew. The fact that Mihawk also leaves the war, can find Shanks whenever he wants and apologizes to Shanks when trying to kill Luffy would suggest that he's in their crew. Shanks' top commanders were relaxed around Mihawk and didn't seem to be surprised about his presence, either. Benn Beckman doesn't seem as powerful as Marco, so the only explanation can be that Mihawk is the first mate. Mihawk is decisively stronger than Marco, in my opinion. With their lack of numbers, Red Hair Pirates are likely going to be a quality crew rather than quantity. It will be some Luffy/Zoro relationship.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 30, 2017)

King Itachi said:


> It should logically be the case. If we go by a parallel of the numbers in Red Hair Pirates/Blackbeard Pirates, there's someone missing in the crew. The fact that Mihawk also leaves the war, can find Shanks whenever he wants and apologizes to Shanks when trying to kill Luffy would suggest that he's in their crew. Shanks' top commanders were relaxed around Mihawk and didn't seem to be surprised about his presence, either. Benn Beckman doesn't seem as powerful as Marco, so the only explanation can be that Mihawk is the first mate. Mihawk is decisively stronger than Marco, in my opinion. With their lack of numbers, Red Hair Pirates are likely going to be a quality crew rather than quantity. It will be some Luffy/Zoro relationship.



Mihawk spent the last two years training Zoro.

What first mate never spends any time with the crew?

Where was Mihawk back when shanks was chilling with Luffy back in the day?

Why did his own crewmates freak the fuck out when Mihawk came to visit. Its there first mate they should be happy to see him. The rest of the crew were not greeting him nicely either Ben beckman and Yassop gave him the death stare. 

Why would the WG make mihawk a warlord when he works for a yonkou?

Yea it doesnt work. Mihawk and Shanks are just friends. Shanks is allowed to have friends that are not a part of his crew you know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bernkastel (Oct 30, 2017)

Marco wins with high diff ..his portrayal is only beaten by admiral/yonkou level characters ...doubt any other character could beat him...we will learn more about him in Wano but so far Katakuri's portrayal is nowhere near what Marco portrayed in MF


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Oct 30, 2017)

Mihawk being Shanks first mate? 

This is a new low, even for Shanks fanboys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Oct 30, 2017)

Jesus Christ you mongs, Benn Beckman is Shanks' long suffering first mate and someone who's been portrayed as more than capable in his own right. Shanks isn't going to replace him with Mihawk to fulfil whatever fantasy scenario you envisage that implies Shanks > Mihawk; how awful would that be for the RH pirate's internal crew dynamics?




Kai said:


> Marco high diffs. He was singled out by the Gorosei and stated alongside the Yonko (as someone to stop Teach).



Something which he then went to completely fail abysmally at suffering an *overwhelming defeat*, so why you choose to highlight that as some "hype" in Marco's favour here is baffling to say the least.



OT:

When he was first introduced I would have leaned Katakuri as he seemed to play a larger, more important role in his crew - essentially keeping it together and functioning given BM's memeness & incompetence. However, assuming it does happen but his forthcoming defeat by the hands of Luffy is definitely going to be a blow to his stature, no matter how asspullish you may think it is, though mind you Marco's suffered more than his fair share of L's himself.

From a more techniques based analysis, it'll depend if Marco has to activate him regen immediately to deal with Katakuri's attacks. The latter doesn't have the same lethality or power that the Admirals have so Marco may be able to block them in base form and hence not quickly exhaust his regeneration - if that's the case then I lean Marco here, otherwise I lean Katakuri - either way it'd be a tight extreme difficulty match.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tenma (Oct 30, 2017)

Luffy will be the strongest member of his alliance in Wano, Oda's having him beat an enemy of Marco's stature to cement that


----------



## Captain Altintop (Oct 30, 2017)

Marco with high ( high ) diff


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 4, 2017)

Katakuri's performance against G4 impressed me more than anything Marco has done

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 11, 2017)

Marco.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 13, 2017)

Marco, high dif. Regeneration will be a bitch to deal with, plus he can fly to avoid the awakening. Katakuri doesn’t have a lot of options here, but he’s plenty strong, so Marco is going to have a rough time putting him down


----------



## Mylesime (Nov 13, 2017)

Marco extreme difficulty , because of his status mainly. Being hyped to be in contention for the seat of yonkou; and Being used to hype blackbeard and to make a difference in the wano arc is huge.
But katakuri is no joke Either. With his awakening and "perless donuts" the guy can Fly pretty much , his coo gives him an amazing defense and offense anticipating. He can hurt gear4 with Block mochi .
Their abilities are amazing based on their status Marco high/extreme diff.


----------



## Yuki (Nov 13, 2017)

Extreme dif either way. FM are FM and are all next to each other Imo. Just like yonko and just like admirals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Nov 15, 2017)

Marco extreme diff. They don't have a way to damage each other with Marco Regen and Kata CoO. Katakuri could probably win he wait until Marco Regen reached its limit.


----------



## o0Fujitora0o (Nov 15, 2017)

for some reason seeing comments like, "Marco has a strong offense" or "his attacks are really strong" makes me laugh so fkin much 

OT:
honestly , could go either way

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 15, 2017)

Marco wins.  Imo, his regen would let him go for days based on his portrayal alongside the Admirals.  If Katakuri goes longer than a day without his snacks, I think its likely Marco will punt him around G4 style.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 15, 2017)

It's incredibly disrespectful to one of the biggest badass's in one piece, Benn Beckman, to even insinuate that Mihawk is Shank's FM.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 15, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> It's incredibly disrespectful to one of the biggest badass's in one piece, Benn Beckman, to even insinuate that Mihawk is Shank's FM.


 It's also incredibly disrespectful to Mihawk and Zoro


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 15, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> It's also incredibly disrespectful to Mihawk and Zoro


yup that too. but beckman wasnt mentioned earlier when the issue was brought up so that's why i mentioned him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 15, 2017)

King Itachi said:


> It should logically be the case. If we go by a parallel of the numbers in Red Hair Pirates/Blackbeard Pirates, there's someone missing in the crew. The fact that Mihawk also leaves the war, can find Shanks whenever he wants and apologizes to Shanks when trying to kill Luffy would suggest that he's in their crew. Shanks' top commanders were relaxed around Mihawk and didn't seem to be surprised about his presence, either. Benn Beckman doesn't seem as powerful as Marco, so the only explanation can be that Mihawk is the first mate. Mihawk is decisively stronger than Marco, in my opinion. With their lack of numbers, Red Hair Pirates are likely going to be a quality crew rather than quantity. It will be some Luffy/Zoro relationship.


Were you drunk when writing this? Maybe, just maybe mihawk will help shanks when BB fights redhair pirates, but Mihawk is not the FM.


----------



## trance (Nov 16, 2017)

after re-evaluating Katakuri, i'm of the opinion that he's at least equal to Marco, possibly even stronger

so, it's a toss up imo


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 16, 2017)

Katakuri's superior CoO to avoid any attack has made the fight much more difficult. 

I still give to the person who can casually regen from YnM.


----------



## IllmaticKingC (Nov 18, 2017)

I would go with Marco high diff, hes been rollin with the strongest for a while.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 19, 2017)

Kai said:


> Marco high diffs. He was singled out by the Gorosei and stated alongside the Yonko (as someone to stop Teach).


That means absolutely nothing. 

Blackbeard pirates raped them them all.


Anyway Marco wins after a very hard fight.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## charles101 (Nov 19, 2017)

Honestly, for now I'd go with Katakuri. Regeneration has limit and honestly don't remember anyone mentioning CoO limitations other than "you have to stay calm". Also blunt attacks seems to work against Marco better than e.g. Kizaru's lasers.

Marco's kick sent Kizaru flying, but then we got G3 Luffy doing similar thing to Fujitora and G3 is nowhere close to G4. On the other hand, Katakuri's blunt attacks did decent damage to Luffy's G4 form which should be significantly resistant to it.

In other words I think that each of them would have though time to damage each other, but Marco's hax seems to be less efficient than Katakuri's dodging.

So overall (imo):
Dodging/Defence: Katakuri
Speed: idk, draw
Mobility: Marco
Offence: Katakuri
Stamina: idk, draw


----------



## Gohara (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm thinking that Lord Katakuri might have an edge against Marco after seeing some more of Lord Katakuri's feats but even if so it would still be with high to extremely high difficulty in my opinion.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 20, 2017)

marco's hype from the gorosei doesn't mean shit, as other have said. He suffered a overwhelming defeat, so the gorosei were clearly very wrong to put their hopes in him


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 20, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> marco's hype from the gorosei doesn't mean shit, as other have said. He suffered a overwhelming defeat, so the gorosei were clearly very wrong to put their hopes in him



gorosei are a bunch of old farts that spend their time time talking shit indoors about matters they'll never truly understand because they aren't on the seas like the marines. 

I mean who the fuck actually thought the shichibukai was a great idea.


----------



## Arthur CM (Nov 21, 2017)

marco mid diffs

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Tatlo (Nov 22, 2017)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Marco extreme difficulty...this is going to last some days. Marco has healing but Katakuri has DF intangibility. Neither has the offensive power to immediately overwhelm the others defense and durability. I'm giving it to Marco based on Katakuris inability to actually land a powerful blow on Luffy.



I take it Chikara Mochi wasnt powerful for you then?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 23, 2017)

Tatlo said:


> I take it Chikara Mochi wasnt powerful for you then?


Hmmm this thread is old...I wrote this before Strength Mochi. Those Awakened arms would probably bounce Marco around with little issue. it's still going to take a long time for Marco to hit his limit or for Katakuri to run out of haki so the battle is going to last forever regardless. I'm less sure who to give the victory to though.


----------



## Brian (Feb 15, 2018)

Katakuri high diff


----------



## Kai (Feb 15, 2018)

Obviously Marco. The only commander stated in the same breath as the other Yonko by the Gorosei.

High diff.


----------



## Luke (Feb 15, 2018)

Marco wins, extreme difficulty. 

I'm giving Whitebeard's First Mate the slight benefit of the doubt over Big Mom's, but this will be an incredibly close fight.


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 15, 2018)

Kai said:


> Obviously Marco. The only commander stated in the same breath as the other Yonko by the Gorosei.
> 
> High diff.


tbf, the gorosei had no reason to mention the other yonko FM's since they all still had their yonko captains. plus, Marco got completely wrecked by the BB pirates (who became a yonko crew with that win). Even without their yonko captain, a yonko crew is still very formidable, most likely a top ten crew in the world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kai (Feb 15, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> tbf, the gorosei had no reason to mention the other yonko FM's since they all still had their yonko captains.


TBH if there was a yonko FM even close to the realm of Yonko we probably would have known by now, given the way OPverse loves to gossip. So it's all in the natural flow of things imo, whether or not the other FM's still have their captains.

Also by stating this I believe it implies Marco is the closest out of all commanders to a Yonko (not that he reached the level).



			
				savior2005 said:
			
		

> plus, Marco got completely wrecked by the BB pirates (who became a yonko crew with that win). Even without their yonko captain, a yonko crew is still very formidable, most likely a top ten crew in the world.


Don't see the fight outcome as relevant since we're just talking in relation to other commanders. Marco may have gotten wrecked but compared to other commanders I'd be willing to bet he performed better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## charles101 (Feb 16, 2018)

Kai said:


> TBH if there was a yonko FM even close to the realm of Yonko we probably would have known by now, given the way OPverse loves to gossip. So it's all in the natural flow of things imo, whether or not the other FM's still have their captains.



Why? Would they make this comment on Marco if WB didn't die? I don't think so. Therefore, there's no reason for them to comment Katakuri's, Beckman's or King's strength.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kai (Feb 16, 2018)

charles101 said:


> Why? Would they make this comment on Marco if WB didn't die? I don't think so. Therefore, there's no reason for them to comment Katakuri's, Beckman's or King's strength.


How about would they make this comment at all if they didn't believe Marco was at or near that level?

It's pretty straightforward tbh. Marco wasn't mentioned "just because WB died", that's preposterous. The Gorosei actually considered Marco to be as good as they stated.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 16, 2018)

I think Marco was mentioned because he was in control of the best non yonko crew and actually had a reason to destroy BB.

That explanation fits with why Mihawk or Rayleigh were not mentioned.

@Kai

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## charles101 (Feb 16, 2018)

Kai said:


> How about would they make this comment at all if they didn't believe Marco was at or near that level?
> 
> It's pretty straightforward tbh. Marco wasn't mentioned "just because WB died", that's preposterous. The Gorosei actually considered Marco to be as good as they stated.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but they were talking about Blackbeard and what they said was more or less "If anyone can stop him from becoming Yonkou it will be other Yonkou or maybe Marco and remaints of WB Pirates". They didn't say that Marco is on Yonkou lvl, they said that just like Yonkou, Marco and his crew may defeat MF versions of BB Pirates. And maybe they could've done it if they haven't wait for 1 year, who knows.

Them saying "Yonkou and maybe Nami too can defeat Usopp" wouldn't put Nami on Yonkou lvl.


----------



## Kai (Feb 16, 2018)

charles101 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but they were talking about Blackbeard and what they said was more or less "If anyone can stop him from becoming Yonkou it will be other Yonkou or maybe Marco and remaints of WB Pirates". They didn't say that Marco is on Yonkou lvl, they said that just like Yonkou, Marco and his crew may defeat MF versions of BB Pirates. And maybe they could've done it if they haven't wait for 1 year, who knows.
> 
> Them saying "Yonkou and maybe Nami too can defeat Usopp" wouldn't put Nami on Yonkou lvl.


No not that Marco was Yonko level but he was at the level to possibly stop BB. They didn't say that just because WB died, it had nothing to do with WB whatsoever.

Marco was mentioned because the Gorosei believed it was possible himself + WB pirates, after the Yonko, could stop BB + BB pirates.


----------



## Jujubatman12 (Feb 16, 2018)

Katakuri manhandles. You see how he adapted to Snakeman after 2 mins. And dodged black manga, but Marco going to hit him. Don' make me laugh.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Feb 16, 2018)

Jujubatman12 said:


> Katakuri manhandles. You see how he adapted to Snakeman after 2 mins. And dodged black manga, but Marco going to hit him. Don' make me laugh.



I mean Marco was Whitebeard's FM, and he's travelled the seas with him for years. Rayleigh seemed to know about CoO users that can see the future, I don't see why the former strongest Yonkou crew's active captain wouldn't have come across someone who can use future sight CoO. Marco was at least fast enough to intercept a Kizaru attack and manage to hit him, so him hitting the large target that is Katakuri isn't unbelievable if he focuses.


----------



## charles101 (Feb 16, 2018)

Kai said:


> No not that Marco was Yonko level but he was at the level to possibly stop BB. They didn't say that just because WB died, it had nothing to do with WB whatsoever.



Even if Katakuri was stronger, do you think they would say "Yonkou may stop them, maybe Marco with his crew and Big Mom's crew with BM excluded"? How does it sound? Most likely any Yonkou crew without captain could beat them, but WB Pirates were only one crew who was in this situation. Why create hypothetical scenarios where BM/Kaido/Shanks is dead and consider their crews without captains as forces that can do anything? What's the point? WB pirates are only one Yonkou crew where Yonkou is dead and the strongest "non Yonkou crew".

tl;dr - This statement has absolutely nothing to do with Marco's strength compared to other FM. They didn't say "team of Mihawk, Doflamingo, Boa, Ace, Katakuri and Beckman can stop them", but it doesn't mean they can't.


----------

